# استيل اسود حزين لاسبوع الالام من تصميم margergis.com



## semsem_shng (18 أبريل 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح
القدس الة واحد
امين

احب اقدملكم استايل اسبوع الالام
اتمنى انة ينال اعجابكم

لمشاهدة الاستايل اضغط على الرابط التالى

اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الاستايل

بس قولولى رايكم بصراحة
ولو عجبكم قولولى وانا هرفعهولكم

صلوا من اجلى



أذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استيل اسود حزين لاسبوع الالام من تصميم margergis.com*

*تسلم ايديك يا سمسم 

بس سامحنى غير معبر عن اسبوع الالام 

مفيش غير الصورة بس :smil13:

*​


----------



## semsem_shng (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استيل اسود حزين لاسبوع الالام من تصميم margergis.com*

طيب اية اقتراحك ؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استيل اسود حزين لاسبوع الالام من تصميم margergis.com*

*أقتراحى....

اولا الصورة صغيرة 

ثانيا فى صور معبرة أكتر عن الالام رب المجد عن الصورة دى 

ثالثا لون الاستيل عموما فاتح وانا افضل انه يكون أغمق

بس أوعى تضايق منى يا سمسم 

بس هو فعلا استايل جميل بس مش لأسبوع الالام  *​


----------



## faris sd4l (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استيل اسود حزين لاسبوع الالام من تصميم margergis.com*

ستايل حلو لكن لو تكون الالوان أغمق ( بما ان اسمه ستايل اسبوع الالام ) و يكون في شويت صور في الهيدر


----------



## Yes_Or_No (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استيل اسود حزين لاسبوع الالام من تصميم margergis.com*

*بصوا يا جماعه علي فكره مش شرط عشان اسبوع الالم اعمل في الهيدر كلام وصور عن الاسبوع بالعكس *
*ده كدا انا بتقل السايت فيها ايه في اسبوع زي ده لما اعمل استايل طياره و خفيف*

*سمسم رأيي في الاستايل دايما و في الالوان دي مقدرش اقولك غير كلمه مالوش حل *


----------



## semsem_shng (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استيل اسود حزين لاسبوع الالام من تصميم margergis.com*




Yes_Or_No قال:


> *بصوا يا جماعه علي فكره مش شرط عشان اسبوع الالم اعمل في الهيدر كلام وصور عن الاسبوع بالعكس *
> *ده كدا انا بتقل السايت فيها ايه في اسبوع زي ده لما اعمل استايل طياره و خفيف*
> 
> *سمسم رأيي في الاستايل دايما و في الالوان دي مقدرش اقولك غير كلمه مالوش حل *



اشكرك جدا يا اخويا  Yes_Or_No

وبما انة Web Developer ويدلى برأية والحمداللة ان راية طلع بالقوة دى

فانا احب اطرح الاستايل للتحميل

حـــمــل من هنا واذكرونى فى صلواتكم


بس انا طبعا راعيت اراء الناس اللى اتكلم على موضوع الالوان فى الاستايل

تم تغيير خلفيات الاستايل الى الاسود القاااااااتم ( الغامق يعنى ) ويارب يعجبكم

لمشاهدة الاستايل على الطبيعة دوس هنا





صلوا من اجل ضعفى​


----------

